# What are my points worth???? [Pueblo Bonito/RCI]



## Hellermi (Jul 20, 2015)

I own a timeshare in Cabo San Lucas Mexico at the Pueblo Bonito Sunset Resort.  I am on the point system and have 100 regular points which entitle me to any week in a Jr. Suite for $450 when I go.  I also have 100 Platinum Points that is good for an additional week (non peak time).  When I called RCI, they told me they could not tell me what they were worth and I had to contact my resort to have them deposited.  However I would not know how much trade credit I would get until they were deposited.  And once deposited I would not bet them out for like 3 years.

Any insight what these Platinum points are worth in RCI or if I would even get something for them?  I don't care if it is off peak time, I just want to use those points for something closer in the US to avoid the airfare costs.

Any advice on what I can do to trade these would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the exchange power depends on the the week that is deposited, but I don't know if you have any control over that. 

A one bedroom with partial kitchen (6/4) ranges from 14-31 TPU, depending on the week.  The highest TPU weeks are Christmas and New Years.

14 is low - 31 is average.

*I would call PB reservations, and find out what the process is for making a deposit, and if you can choose the week deposited.  If you have an RCI Acct., you can use the deposit calculator to check various dates.


----------

